# Special Hog hunt aug 7-12?



## cr4zygui (Jul 31, 2012)

I was trying to get some info on these 2 WMA's.  Hannahatchee and Chickasawhatchee.  I am trying to get some meat to put in my freezer.  I have never been there before so i am trying to get some tips on where and location it might be in.  I really don't need your sweet spot or if you don't want to post just pm me and i'll thank you very much.  Which WMA should I attend and where should I start off?  Before anyone tell me to scout,  I would love to be considering I stay 3.5 hours away it is not that easy to get to with work in my hands.  I am planning to do some hog hunt pine log as well the following week.  I hope to see some of you there.  Don't know if I should bow hunt or use my AR 6.8 spc to kill something for the first time.  Any help and tips will help and I thank yall ahead of times.


----------



## Recurve (Jul 31, 2012)

Never been to Hannahatchie but been to Chick. several times.If you go to Chick. print a map off DNR website(topo version) and keep it with you.Good place to start is along creeks and drains and edges of swamps which you will see on map.It would be a good idea to have a gps or at least a compass and know how to use them!I don't know how your woodsmanship skills are but i can tell you from experience you get out on some of those palmetto flats on the Chick and it all looks the same in every direction.Oh and watch out for the gators and snakes lots of snakes.


----------



## cr4zygui (Aug 1, 2012)

Recurve said:


> Never been to Hannahatchie but been to Chick. several times.If you go to Chick. print a map off DNR website(topo version) and keep it with you.Good place to start is along creeks and drains and edges of swamps which you will see on map.It would be a good idea to have a gps or at least a compass and know how to use them!I don't know how your woodsmanship skills are but i can tell you from experience you get out on some of those palmetto flats on the Chick and it all looks the same in every direction.Oh and watch out for the gators and snakes lots of snakes.



Thanks for the heads up especially on the snakes.  Need to get some snake boots now haha don't have one yet.  Great info


----------



## Showman (Aug 1, 2012)

Recurve be telling the trooff!  You get back off into a swamp and you can get turned around and lost in no time at all.  You should have seen the dance I did a couple weeks ago on a scouting trip.  Almost stepped on a Eastern Diamondback.  It did not rattle once but it was coiled up, ready to strike.  Bet I jumped a good 5 feet straight back.  Good thing I had my snake chap's on.  I finally saw a little Doe a couple days ago.


----------



## cr4zygui (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for.the heads up.  Now I got to really worried about snake lol scared to go now.  Did you see any hogs when you were there


----------



## Showman (Aug 2, 2012)

Not yet, but I have seen where they have been.  Last Hog I did see out there was up near the front in the Spring Creek area just off the Chickasawhatchee Road (up near the check-in station).  I was headed to sign in.  Went back, it was long gone.  This took place several months ago.  I have seen plenty of tracks of Deer, Hogs, and Turkey but haven't seen anything but a small Doe lately.  There has been a logging operation going on out there also and it may have them run off onto the neighboring plantations.


----------



## Recurve (Aug 2, 2012)

cr4zygui i believe Flint River wma has a hunt next week also its a lot smaller area but the pigs are there,again check the water sources and edges of swamps,In the past 3 years we have taken 8 pigs on the Aug. hunts.You have to cover ground to find them but they are there somewhere. Just a thought.


----------



## cr4zygui (Aug 3, 2012)

OK I'll look into that.  Thanks recurve


----------



## Showman (Aug 3, 2012)

@ Recurve:  I have only been to Flint River WMA once and didn't have any luck.  Someone up there told me that the best Hogging up there was only accessible by boat down by the river.  Any truth to that?


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 3, 2012)

I try to go to all the hog hunts at chickasawhatchee. I know the property as good as anybody I know, and I won't go there without a gps and snake boots


----------



## Recurve (Aug 4, 2012)

In years past we have killed a couple in the swamp by the river but but we tried to avoid going back there(looonngg walk haha),i have killed them in the pines in the middle of the wma,and we have killed them off the dove field in the evening.I guess like anywhere else its where they are feeding heavy at the time(water usually not far away).Wet swampy thickets this time of year is where i would be


----------



## cr4zygui (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow and my boots are now on back order.  Just great ain't it.  Now how can I do this since I don't want to spend another $200 on a boot?


----------



## Rainman6789 (Aug 7, 2012)

go to your local sporting goods store and get some snake chaps that go over your work boots they are like 40 bucks. or you can go to sportsmansguide and get some i got a pair 3 years ago for 50 and they are great and still in great shape and i wear them all the time.


----------



## cr4zygui (Aug 8, 2012)

Got my snake boots now but don't know where I want to go now.  I got my days mixed up so its either pine log or chickasawhatchee with pine log closer to home.  Where do I have a better chance at?


----------



## Dupree (Aug 8, 2012)

Much better chance at Chickasaw.


----------



## Showman (Aug 8, 2012)

Pretty wet down here at Chickasawhatchee.  Been getting rained on every day for the past week (or almost every afternoon at least).


----------



## Tail Chaser (Aug 8, 2012)

Creeks are still dry on Chickasawhatchee. Saw a few pigs in the dove field.


----------



## Showman (Aug 8, 2012)

I was out there last week just looking around and saw the pig trails over at the Dove Fields also.  I have been trying to get back out there but the "Honey-Do" list got in the way.  My brother was out there Saturday afternoon looking and he said that the rains muddied up his P/U as he drove around (he won't go where I will, LOL).  I hope to get out that way tomorrow afternoon and see just what I can scare up.


----------



## cr4zygui (Aug 9, 2012)

I will try to make it out there by 2pm at least.  Work won't let me out any earlier due to busy Friday business


----------



## cr4zygui (Aug 9, 2012)

Hope to see you guys there.  I will be with a buddy with a 99 silverado with a 6" lift on it.  Can't miss some Asians with a jacked up truck lol


----------



## Showman (Aug 9, 2012)

I was prepping to head out to Chick this afternoon when Mother Nature decided I wasn't going.  The sky opened up here.  Maybe tomorrow I will  make it.


----------



## cr4zygui (Aug 10, 2012)

OK see you when I do


----------



## Showman (Aug 10, 2012)

Anybody get out to Chick today (Friday)?


----------

